# Fehleranalyse Profibus-DP Slave



## Hoyt (21 Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Habe folgendes Problem:
Bei einer nicht von uns erstellten Anlage tritt sproradisch (zirka einmal am Tag) ein Profibus-DP-Fehler eines Slaves auf (Adresse 10). Leider nur immer etwa für 140 mSek.

*Verwendete Komponenten:*
Panel PC 670 6AV7 722-2BC10-0AD0
mit WinLC 6ES7 611-4PY00-0YB7
und CP5611 (Adresse 2) 

IM151-1 6ES7 151-1AA03-0AB0 (Adresse 10) *macht Probleme*
IM151-1 6ES7 151-1AA03-0AB0 (Adresse 11)
IM151-1 6ES7 151-1AA03-0AB0 (Adresse 12)
DP/DP-Koppler 6ES7 158-0AD01-0XB0 (Adresse 30)

*Peripherie-Module an IM151 Adresse 10 (Slave der Probleme macht)*
Steckplatz 1 PM-E DC24V 6ES7 138-4CA00-0AA0
Steckplatz 2 2DI DC24V 6ES7-131-4BB00-0AA0
Steckplatz 3 2DI DC24V 6ES7-131-4BB00-0AA0
Steckplatz 4 2DI DC24V 6ES7-131-4BB00-0AA0
Steckplatz 5 2DI DC24V 6ES7-131-4BB00-0AA0
Steckplatz 6 2DI DC24V 6ES7-131-4BB00-0AA0
Steckplatz 7 2DI DC24V 6ES7-131-4BB00-0AA0
Steckplatz 8 2DI DC24V 6ES7-131-4BB00-0AA0
Steckplatz 9 2DO DC24V 6ES7-132-4BB00-0AA0
Steckplatz 10 2DO DC24V 6ES7-132-4BB00-0AA0
Steckplatz 11 2DO DC24V 6ES7-132-4BB00-0AA0
Steckplatz 12 2DO DC24V 6ES7-132-4BB00-0AA0
Steckplatz 13 2DO DC24V 6ES7-132-4BB00-0AA0 
Steckplatz 14 2DO DC24V 6ES7-132-4BB00-0AA0 
Steckplatz 15 2DO DC24V 6ES7-132-4BB00-0AA0 
Steckplatz 16 2DO DC24V 6ES7-132-4BB00-0AA0 
Steckplatz 17 2DO DC24V 6ES7-132-4BB00-0AA0 
Steckplatz 18 ASCII (8B) 6ES7-138-4DF00-0AB0

Ins *Ereignis-Protokoll* werden nur immer folgende Meldungnen eingetragen.

Ereignis 1 von 15: Ereignis-ID 16# 38C5
Kein Eintrag in Textdatenbasis. Hex-Werte werden angezeigt.
Ereignis-ID: 16# 38C5
OB: 16# 56
PK: 16# 19
DatID 1/ 2: 16# 54 C0
Zusatzinfo1 / 2 / 3: 16# 3FFF 3FFE 010A
externer Fehler, gehendes Ereignis
22:51:47.899 15.05.2008

Ereignis 2 von 15: Ereignis-ID 16# 39C5
Kein Eintrag in Textdatenbasis. Hex-Werte werden angezeigt.
Ereignis-ID: 16# 39C5
OB: 16# 56
PK: 16# 19
DatID 1/ 2: 16# 54 C0
Zusatzinfo1 / 2 / 3: 16# 3FFF 3FFE 010A
externer Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
22:51:47.768 15.05.2008

*Soll ich zuerts die IM151 Anschaltung austauschen oder könnte das Problem auch bei einem Peripherie-Modul (I/O's) der Adresse 10 liegen?* 

Auswertung mit OB86 und FB125, DB125 oder dem Protokollanalyser ProfiTrace bringen mich auch nicht mehr weiter.
Leider habe ich keine Ersatzteile im Hause (müsste sie zuerst bestellen). Ich möchte vor einem Hardwareaustauch den Fehler möglicht genau lokalisieren.
Vielleicht kann jemand von Euch mit meinen Messungen mehr dazu aussagen.


Gruss Hoyt


----------



## centipede (21 Mai 2008)

Hi,


ich habe mir den Trace mal angeschaut.

in Zeile 17 die Antwort mit dem Service RS besagt, dass der Slave momentan keine Resourcen für die Kommunikation frei hat.

in Zeile 37 besagt das 4te Byte im Datenteil, dass der Slave seinen zugehörigen Master nicht mehr weiß (FF normal 02 (Master hat Adresse 2))

Beides deutet auf Probleme der Kopfbaugruppe hin, entweder ein Problem in der Versorgungsspannung oder ein Defekt der Baugruppe.
Eher unwahrscheinlich aber auch möglich ist ein Einfluss der ASCII Baugruppe am Ende.

mfg,
Centi


----------



## Hoyt (21 Mai 2008)

Hallo Centi

Besten Dank für deine Analyse.
Ich werde mir nun doch zuerst einmal eine neue IM151 Kopfbaugruppe besorgen.

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## MW (22 Mai 2008)

Es wurde auch schon berichtet, dass diese Produktreihe der ET200S Module probleme macht

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19485&highlight=1AA03


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

2 Bier darauf, daß die *151*winselwinsel*03* der Übeltäter sind.  

Die Teile haben schon einige User hier geärgert. :sw10: 

Tausch sie gegen 151-XXX*04* (die aktuellen) aus und du wirst deine Ruhe haben


MfG


----------



## dtsclipper (23 Mai 2008)

... Und Selten Ist Etwas Mit Elektronik Noch Schlechter wollte es nicht glauben...

Die haben mir dann doch glatt irgendeinen Schlipsträger aus der Entwicklungsabteilung auf die Baustelle geschickt, dann aber auf dessen Bericht hin schön brav Ersatzgeräte geliefert...

Spass beiseite: RAUS MIT DEM DING!

griele Füße dtsclipper


----------



## Hoyt (16 Juni 2008)

*Rückmeldung*

Der Austausch der  IM151-1 Baugruppe (6ES7 151-1AA03-0AB0) gegen eine neue  IM151-1 (6ES7 151-1AA*04*-0AB0) brachte nicht den gewünschten Erfolg. Der Fehler trat immer noch sporadisch auf.

Erst nach dem Austausch des ASCII-Moduls 6ES7-138-4DF00-0AB0 mit einem neueren Typ 6ES7-138-4DF*01*-0AB0 läuft die Anlage jetzt seit einer Woche störungsfrei. 

Gruss Hoyt


----------

